# A few pix of Alice, New Jersey



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

Not finished, but getting there.


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

*A few shots of Alice, New Jersey*

Sorry, posted some layout pix in the general section. Here are a couple more.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I merged the threads here.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> Very nice!


+1 Very Nice!!! :thumbsup:

Would like to see a panoramic view.


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

*more pix*

Yes, I plan on sweeping the streets a bit and taking more/better pic, including an aerial overview of the layout - which will be disappointing to all, I think! The close-up scenes make the town look "bigger" than it is... I also have to figure out a better backdrop for photographs. Those two panels I got from Realistic Backgrounds are okay, but a little on the small side.


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

*Overview of Alice NJ*

"Aerial" shot of the layout. Some of the buildings are fifty years old!


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Not disappointing at all, layout looks GREAT!!!

What size is that layout?

The only thing I would add is some tree's/foliage,etc to fill it in on the outsides but that's me and what I did on my 4 x 6 layout.

Even without it looks great, town/city in the middle, industry on the outskirts...:appl:


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

It is amazing and I was blown away by the aerial view as I thought the layout was ten times bigger than it is. Really, really well done!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Not disappointed at all, very nice layout.
Great workmanship.

Magic


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Not disappointed at all, very nice layout.
Great workmanship and planing.
Looks very good.

Magic


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words. I've been working on this thing actively for about two years now, trying to fill in all the gaps and create some kind of coherence to the city. Laying out those roadways really helped. They were either Busch or Noch brand (?) off of eBay. Then I started to fill in the holes with all the building kits I had collected over the years. I do need to do a lot more filling in of blank spaces with stuff - foliage, small buildings, etc. The layout is 4x8, and my goal is to pack every inch of it with something, because who knows if I will ever get to Layout #2!


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

I know that feeling of wanting to fill every inch
I started to turn into a "real estate developer".
I was saying OMG, open space!!! 
I cannot have that. must put in more buildings and the $$$ kept going out so I fixed that.
Went to the local hobby shop, purchased some clump foliage and placed it in the open areas behind the structures that were already there and now the open space is gone and it looks as though that portion of the yard in not maintained and I am very happy with it.
Can't wait to see what you do with yours.


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

NAJ said:


> I know that feeling of wanting to fill every inch
> I started to turn into a "real estate developer".
> I was saying OMG, open space!!!
> I cannot have that. must put in more buildings and the $$$ kept going out so I fixed that.
> ...


That is a BRILLIANT use of space. A fantastic layout as well. Very much a "classic" design like something you would see at your friend's house (in the father's attic or basement) back in the day. I recognize some of those structures like it was just yesterday. And brush, shrubs, trees and foliage in general is an excellent, realistic and cost-effective way to fill space. Because unless you are modeling the deep desert, there is some sort of vegetation anywhere that isn't immediately developed. I have two spots in mind for "overgrowth" now that I have seen what you did. Bravo.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice work and nice photo framing! I also have a busy 4×8, obviously with simpler scenery than yours but I managed to squeeze in a branch line too!


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

time warp said:


> Nice work and nice photo framing! I also have a busy 4×8, obviously with simpler scenery than yours but I managed to squeeze in a branch line too!
> 
> View attachment 318666


Now that is a lot of buildings in a small space.


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

time warp said:


> Nice work and nice photo framing! I also have a busy 4×8, obviously with simpler scenery than yours but I managed to squeeze in a branch line too!
> 
> View attachment 318666


Oh, now THAT is what I'm talking about! What a classic, iconic layout! Busy, busy, busy - just the way it should be. And some nice complicated trackage considering the size. And some legendary buildings in there, too, such as that AHM Pola Wiad (?) grain building thing, and of course the Life Like Dairy Freeze store! Terrific!!! To me, this layout shouts "The 60s!" in the best possible way. The golden age of table top railroading.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Well thanks! I set out to build a dime store '60's layout with period accessories, and I think I did alright. There is a lot of it that is just roughed in, but it is completely operational with block control and 6 train operation. The inner loop is 15" radius, but it works out fine with the equipment I run. No comparison though with your nice scenery. I just posted these pics so you would see that there are others here who like this kind of railroading.


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

time warp said:


> Well thanks! I set out to build a dime store '60's layout with period accessories, and I think I did alright. There is a lot of it that is just roughed in, but it is completely operational with block control and 6 train operation. The inner loop is 15" radius, but it works out fine with the equipment I run. No comparison though with your nice scenery. I just posted these pics so you would see that there are others here who like this kind of railroading.


Your layout rocks - the perfect example of table top model railroading of the golden age. And yours has much much more going on, track-wise and operation wise. I really know zippo about wiring and such, so I have the oval operational, and nothing else. Mine is basically just a set, with an occasionally working train. I may finish the landscaping on this one, and not get into more complicated track work until I attempt layout #2, which I have roughly figured out on paper.

The collection of buildings on yours is terrific - I had so many of them at one point in time.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

A lot of this stuff, locos included, I've had for decades. Doesn't seem so old to me!

I could help you with some easy wiring additions, not hard at all.


----------

